# A classical guitar for beginners



## millionrainbows

I just played a nylon-string classical guitar that I was very, very impressed with, and it's supposed to be a good guitar for beginners, and I would hasten to add, for experienced players who can't afford a $3000 guitar. How about $300 new, or even $150 used? The thing that's great about this design is that it has a truss rod, which can lower or raise the action. Why didn't they think of this sooner, like 50 years ago? Check it out, and if you ever get a chance to pick one up and play it, you will see what I mean!


----------



## flamencosketches

Thanks for that. I've been a guitar player for 12 years, but never owned a nylon string. Looking into purchasing one on account of being obsessed with classical music for the past few months. I will look into this one. I'm also a fan of the Yamahas I've played in the 300-400 range.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Thanks for that. I've been a guitar player for 12 years, but never owned a nylon string. Looking into purchasing one on account of being obsessed with classical music for the past few months. I will look into this one. I'm also a fan of the Yamahas I've played in the 300-400 range.


Yes, thank you too, I'm excited about this line of guitars, and especially this new way of thinking. In the past, the reason classical guitars did not have truss rods was because the weight of a steel truss rod made the neck too heavy, and it would sag down out of position. Now, the rods are lighter than the wood that was removed to put it in!

So now we can try out different high-tension strings without having to worry about the action.

https://www.cordobaguitars.com

This my favorite new player:


----------



## millionrainbows

I just ordered, online, a new Cordoba C5 Iberia series guitar, with solid cedar top and laminate mahogany back & sides. It was only $170 dollars, free shipping. No case. This is an excellent entry-level guitar. I'll let you know how it goes.
The used C5 I played at the pawn shop was excellent: loud, projecting, with great action, about 1/8" clearance at the 12th fret.


----------



## flamencosketches

millionrainbows said:


> I just ordered, online, a new Cordoba C5 Iberia series guitar, with solid cedar top and laminate mahogany back & sides. It was only $170 dollars, free shipping. No case. This is an excellent entry-level guitar. I'll let you know how it goes.
> The used C5 I played at the pawn shop was excellent: loud, projecting, with great action, about 1/8" clearance at the 12th fret.


Please do! I don't know if I could ever order a guitar online, but at a price like that, it'd be hard to pass up.

Looks beautiful, by the way. I may have to make my way to Sam Ash today and play a couple of nylon strings.


----------



## millionrainbows

flamencosketches said:


> Please do! I don't know if I could ever order a guitar online, but at a price like that, it'd be hard to pass up.
> 
> Looks beautiful, by the way. I may have to make my way to Sam Ash today and play a couple of nylon strings.


I noticed some used C5s, from the same seller, even cheaper, but they have some dings. This seller is not an individual, so I feel somewhat safer.
https://www.ebay.com/str/allusedguitars


----------



## Merl

Looks and sounds good, MR. I'm not a fan of nylon strings, tbh, but my playing is so shoddy I'm a strictly chords kinda guy anyway. As far as spending silly money on a guitar is concerned I think you've been shrewd. I've never paid more than £150 for an acoustic or electric and I've now got some lovely guitars that sound as good as ones twice the price. I would love a nice Takamine acoustic though. My Yamaha, Fender and Ibanez (electro) acoustics are all good but I'd love a really top level acoustic.


----------



## millionrainbows

Merl said:


> Looks and sounds good, MR. I'm not a fan of nylon strings, tbh, but my playing is so shoddy I'm a strictly chords kinda guy anyway. As far as spending silly money on a guitar is concerned I think you've been shrewd. I've never paid more than £150 for an acoustic or electric and I've now got some lovely guitars that sound as good as ones twice the price. I would love a nice Takamine acoustic though. My Yamaha, Fender and Ibanez (electro) acoustics are all good but I'd love a really top level acoustic.


Hey Merl, seeing as you are in Scotland, did you ever hear Forever More? We worship them.


----------



## Merl

I've only been in Scotland 6 years, MR. I'm not familiar with that particular Forever Never, though. I've seen this Forever Never live though. I'm guessing they're not the same band. Lol


----------



## millionrainbows

My Cordoba C5 arrived today, in perfect condition. All I gotta do now is put some high-tension strings on it. If it changes the action, I have a truss rod I can adjust! It's loud and projects well. $170, free shipping. Well worth it!


----------

